# Fun for 4 year olds!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My 4 year old is home sick today and I had a quick business call from the Target parking lot. This car is a life saver!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I thought my car was great, but my 2 year old though otherwise...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's my 4-year-old having fun with a Tesla today...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Here's my 4-year-old having fun with a Tesla today...


I love it!!

I tried to get it for my oldest and she chose a Barbie Jeep instead


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I love it!!
> 
> I tried to get it for my oldest and she chose a Barbie Jeep instead


Pro tip: when grandparents with a Tesla referral code are awarded one of these, they tend to give it to a grandchild, thereby removing "choice" from the equation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Pro tip: when grandparents with a Tesla referral code are awarded one of these, they tend to give it to a grandchild, thereby removing "choice" from the equation.


I've been trying desperately to use my first referral but I may end up with the signature HPWC


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've been trying desperately to use my first referral but I may end up with the signature HPWC


I would say that is better choice. it will have longer life than the mini car....Let the Jeep take the pain


----------

